# servlet fehlermeldung



## hamid (4. Mai 2010)

hallo 

weiss jemand was diese meldung zu bedeuten hat?

ich komm nicht weiter ;-(


HTTP Status 500 - java.lang.NullPointerException at prod.wf.operationelles.planung_steuerung.reinigungen.WaescheUebersicht.doGet(WaescheUebersicht.java:136) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:689) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.serveRequest(InvokerServlet.java:419) at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.doGet(InvokerServlet.java:133) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:689) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126) at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105) at org.apache.catalina.valves.FastCommonAccessLogValve.invoke(FastCommonAccessLogValve.java:481) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107) at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148) at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler.java:307) at org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.java:385) at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java:748) at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(ChannelSocket.java:678) at org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.java:871) at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:684) at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

type Status report

message java.lang.NullPointerException at prod.wf.operationelles.planung_steuerung.reinigungen.WaescheUebersicht.doGet(WaescheUebersicht.java:136) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:689) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.serveRequest(InvokerServlet.java:419) at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.doGet(InvokerServlet.java:133) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:689) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126) at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105) at org.apache.catalina.valves.FastCommonAccessLogValve.invoke(FastCommonAccessLogValve.java:481) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107) at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148) at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler.java:307) at org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.java:385) at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java:748) at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(ChannelSocket.java:678) at org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.java:871) at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:684) at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

description The server encountered an internal error (java.lang.NullPointerException at prod.wf.operationelles.planung_steuerung.reinigungen.WaescheUebersicht.doGet(WaescheUebersicht.java:136) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:689) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.serveRequest(InvokerServlet.java:419) at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.doGet(InvokerServlet.java:133) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:689) at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252) at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126) at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105) at org.apache.catalina.valves.FastCommonAccessLogValve.invoke(FastCommonAccessLogValve.java:481) at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107) at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148) at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler.java:307) at org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.java:385) at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java:748) at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(ChannelSocket.java:678) at org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.java:871) at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:684) at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595) ) that prevented it from fulfilling this request.


danke für eure hilfe.

vg


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2010)

> weiss jemand was diese meldung zu bedeuten hat?


NullPointerExceptions werden durch das De-referenzieren von null ausgelöst.
Ansosnten steht ja alles da

```
prod.wf.operationelles.planung_steuerung.reinigungen.WaescheUebersicht.doGet(WaescheUebersicht.java:136) at
```


----------



## hamid (4. Mai 2010)

sorry falsche meldung. 

was bedeutet diese meldung ? ist das DB problem???

HTTP Status 404 - /java-lhview/servlet/WaescheUebersicht

type Status report

message /java-lhview/servlet/WaescheUebersicht

description The requested resource (/java-lhview/servlet/WaescheUebersicht) is not available.


wird die DB nicht erreicht`???


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2010)

Nein die Adresse ist nicht erreichbar Oo Sowas sollte man aber wissen wenn man versucht Webanwendungen zu fabrizieren.


----------

